# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κατασκευη Ταρατσοκουτου

## jungle traveller

Λοιπον ειναι καιρος να αρχισω και εγω να φτιαχνω το ταρατσοκουτο μου.Το pc θα ειναι celeron 600mhz με μνημη 128mb στα 133mhz και ενας σκληρος western digital 20gb.Εχω ενα μικρο πλοβλημα,θελω να βαλω μεν τον υπολογοστη στην ταρατσα αλλα θελω να εχει και τα υπολοιπα στην ταρατσα(πληκτρολογιο,ποντικι,οθονη)γιατι μαλλον θα βαλω windows 2003?(δεν ξερω debian  ::   ::  ).Τεσπα για να μην πολυλογο εχετε καμια ιδεα γνωμη για το πως θα γινει αυτο το κουτι???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## nantito

Επειδή τα θες όλα μαζί, θα χρειαστείς ένα αρκετά μεγάλο "κουτί". Στην περίπτωσή σου θα προτιμούσα 2 ήδη κουτιών: μεταλλικό ή πλαστικό. Σε ότι αφορά το πλαστικό, μπορείς να ψάξεις για μεγάλα πλαστικά κουτιά που βάζουν μέσα παιχνίδια (είχα βρει στο praktiker) και μπορούν να χωρέσουν ένα tower με οθόνη. Μετά θα κάνεις την κατάλληλη τροποποίηση για εξαερισμό, καλώδια κτλ. 

Για μεταλλικό κουτί τώρα. Το να βρείς ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί τέτοιων διαστάσεων, δεν ξέρω το πόσο εύκολο είναι. Εγώ που έιχα ψάξει παλιότερα δεν βρήκα κάτι. Καλή λύση είναι τα διάφορα ερμάρια που πωλούνται, είναι αυτά τα ντουλαπάκια που έχουν τα σπίτια στο μπαλκόνι όταν ο χώρος είναι μικρός. Εκεί βάζεις παπούτσια, πράγματα κτλ. Για να σου έρθει η εικόνα καλύτερα στο μυαλό σκέψου τα ντουλάπια που έχουν οι μαθητές κολεγίων στις ΗΠΑ (από ταινίες). 

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις! Όταν το πάρεις έλα ξανά να σου πούμε μικρά tips για να το τροποποιήσεις  ::

----------


## enaon

Αν ταυτόχρονα θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και σαν ενυδρείο, στείλε pm στον ngia  ::

----------


## ok_computer

αν δεν κανω λαθος στη πατρα ειχαμε παρει hager καιειναι αριστα και σχετικα φθηνα....

http://www.hagerhellas.gr/hager/


ειχαμε παρει αυτο μου φαινεται

http://www.hagerhellas.gr/data/app_general/1_24.pdf

----------


## jungle traveller

Σε ξυλινο δεν κανει??Ειχα σκεφτει κατι πιο μεγαλο απο πλαστικο κουτι για παιχνιδια.Κατι σαν το ταρατσοκουτο του jabarlee.(Αλλα πιο μικρο ενοειτε.)
Περιπου οι τιμες ποσο πανε??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## ok_computer

καπου στα 75 € αν θυμαμαι καλα με πλατη και τις εξτρα βιδες...

----------


## alex-23

το θεμα ειναι οτι το κουτι πρεπει να "αναπνεει" δεν γινεται να το κλεισεις αεροστεγως και ακομα και αν το αφησεις να αναπνεει υπαρχει κινδυνος να μπει υγρασια  ::  
πιο βολικο ειναι να παρεις δυο πλαστικα κουτια ενα για την οθονη και ενα για το κουτι με μικρες τρυπουλες,για να μην μπαινει υγρασια  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

κατι πιο φθηνο δεν υπαρχει??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## jungle traveller

κατι πιο φθηνο δεν υπαρχει??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## ngia

> Επειδή τα θες όλα μαζί, θα χρειαστείς ένα αρκετά μεγάλο "κουτί". Στην περίπτωσή σου θα προτιμούσα 2 ήδη κουτιών: μεταλλικό ή πλαστικό





> Αν ταυτόχρονα θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και σαν ενυδρείο, στείλε pm στον ngia


Αν όμως το θέλεις και για φριτέζα ή για να ψήνεις τα αυγά σου, έχει φτιάξει ο enaon ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι με πορτούλα που το χρησιμοποιεί σε όλα τα if του. Το κουτάκι έχει θερμική μόνωση ώστε να μη βγαίνει η θερμότητα από το εσωτερικό στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο.

Ανοίγεις την πορτούλα, βάζεις το φαϊ μέσα, κλείνεις το πορτάκι, αλλάζεις από το web interface την κεραία σε left και σε μισή ώρα είναι έτοιμο.
Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι μετά ξεχνά να γυρίσει την κεραία πίσω (ή τον παίρνει ο ύπνος) και μένουμε όλοι στον αέρα για να φάει ο Σωτηράκης το αβγό του. 

Για να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα συγκεντρώσαμε τους καλύτερους επιστήμονες του χώρου της βιοιατρικής και έχουν φτιάξει τη κότα που γεννά βραστά αυγά, την οποία και θα του δωρίσουμε.

----------


## alex-23

το ξυλινο δεν κανει γιατι θα σαπισει 
το πλαστικο ειναι καλο και φτηνο 
το σιδερενιο μπορει να σκουριασει!

----------


## jungle traveller

υπαρχουν ειδικα βερνικια αδιαβροχα που βαφεις το ξυλο για να μην περνει νερο οποτε δεν σαπιζει.


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Silencer

Βασικα αν αποφασισεις να φτιαξεις ξυλινο κουτι προτιμησε να το φτιαξεις απο κοντρα πλακε Θαλασσης......και ναυτικο βερνικι....και πιστεψεμε δεν θα μασαει μια. Να φανταστεις οτι κοντρα πλακε Θαλασσης βαζουνε στας πατωματα των φουσκωτων σκαφων.  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

> Βασικα αν αποφασισεις να φτιαξεις ξυλινο κουτι προτιμησε να το φτιαξεις απο κοντρα πλακε Θαλλασης......και ναυτικο βερνικι....και πιστεψεμε δεν θα μασαει μια. Να φανταστεις οτι κοντρα πλακε Θαλλασης βαζουνε στας πατωματα των φουσκωτων σκαφων.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! Το έχω εφαρμόσει εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο δικό μου ταρατσόκουτο! Δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα από βροχές,χιόνι,ήλιο και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς!  ::

----------


## john70

Μιά ακόμα καλή ιδεα είναι η ταρατσοντουλάπα ή μπαλκονοντουλάπα ... έχει κάνει το ίδιο ο Νικήτας (ngia) με σχετικά καλό κόστος , έχει μεγάλο χωρο για αρκετά IF's .

 ::  Πάντος αυτός πήρε για την ντουλάπα του και επιδότηση απο το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών (Πολιτική προστασία) για την αντιπλυμιρική θωράκιση της ... (μέχρι τότε όποτε έβρεχέ οι πελάτες του έβγαζαν το νερο με τον κουβά)  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Εχω μια ντουλαπα απο pvc λετε αμα την βαψω με βερνικι να κανει???



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## ngia

Μπαλκονοντούλαπο

----------


## ok_computer

παντως τα δικα μας δεν ειχαν προβλημα σκουριας...
Τουλαχιστον σε βαθμο ανησυχιας αφο τα εχουμε πια 2 χρονια και αντεχουν μια χαρα

----------


## ok_computer

Α!
Βρηκα και τι ειχαμε βαλει σε ενα κειμενο 

Παραθετω κομματι:

----------


## jungle traveller

ok_computer τελειο ταρατσοκουτο αλλα θελω κατι το φτηνο.Αυτη η ντουλαπα που σας ειπα δεν κανει?




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## nantito

Από pvc; Δεν ξέρω τι θα έλεγαν οι άλλοι, αλλά εγώ δεν θα το έβαζα.... 

Σχετικά με τα κουτιά της hager έχουν τέτοιο σχήμα ώστε να χωρούν μέσα και οθόνη;!

----------


## jungle traveller

ποσο παει το m2 κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης??


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------

